# Is the Temp measured in



## obiwill (Jul 27, 2005)

F or C? My temp stays around 71 when playing a game. Is this good or bad?


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 27, 2005)

Its in Celcius...71 is a little high, but it shouldn't hurt the card in any major way. But it will degrade its life and performance a bit.

-Dan


----------



## Joerg (Jul 27, 2005)

What Card do you have?
I have a ATI X800 Pro and it runs idle at about 47 C and while playing a game at max. 70 C.
With the ATI-Tool (3d-View), i get up to 77 C, but never more.

71 C is normal and no problem. A GPU will get much hotter then a CPU.


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 27, 2005)

As said before 71 is high, but it shouldn't damage the card in any major way. But it degrades its life and performance. If you get 70+C temps, try to reduce those because all that will happen is the card will lose performance and its life span will drop. 



			
				ViperJohn said:
			
		

> ATI says 95°C is okay but it may not run clean either. I had an ASUS XT-PE that ran at 80C stone stock in the 3DM01se Nature torture loop. While they say it is okay there is a catch to running hot.
> For every 10°C you increase a discrete parts (memory chips, cores, Mosfets, IC's, etc) average operating temperature you cut its lifespan in 1/2 what ever that given lifespan may be. Conversely for every 10°C you lower the average operating temperature you double the parts lifespan. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to conclude that a card that runs 60C will have an average life span that is 4 times longer than if the same card runs 80°C.



-Dan


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 27, 2005)

It depends on your card. A 6800 series card for example runs at around 70C which should be fine. The 6600 series runs cooler. I'm not sure about current generation ATi cards though.


----------

